# Graphics card problems, code 43 error, and now failure to boot!



## Skarik (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I've had a hunt through this and other forums and it seems my original problem is actually fairly common. If you have a quick read of: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/solved-video-card-or-mobo-389902.html

then that sums up my initial problem: Graphics card went crazy whilst playing a game (it was the installation and playing of Unreal Tournament 3, I found, that triggered this). Computer locked up. On restarting vertical rows of dots covered the BIOS startup image and also the windows loading bar screen.

I uninstalled and reinstalled graphics drivers, and also tried different versions that I had. I can't remember the version number off the top of my head, but I'd originally been running the second-to-latest NVidia 8 Series drivers...then tried the third-to-latest, and also the latest...In each instance I just received a message in Device Manager saying the video card had been stopped due to a 'Code 43' error. 

Now, on my system, with the graphics card not working, or disabled, it seems to default to VGA mode. My Mobo. is a bit rubbish so doesn't have its own VGA connection. 

Now heres the REALLY annoying bit. I uninstalled and removed my graphics card, and started my PC again. I let it load up into Windows. With the graphics card removed I had no way of seeing the screen, so had to judge from sounds when it had started. I initiated Shut Down by tapping the power button. When I put my graphics card back in and hooked everything up, I was disappointed to see the same dots on the BIOS screen. However, on the following screen it suddenly asked for me to insert a boot disc... I restarted, went into BIOS, and made sure CD wasnt boot priority, or even anywhere in the boot list... and STILL it demanded a CD to boot from, after stating "Invalid System Disk". I dont have a Vista disc to had at this exact moment, but should be able to get it tomorrow, where I plan to run the Repair tool.

This new problem would lead me to think that the problem is actually with my motherboard... I am on the verge of simply buying a new one, but would rather not spend the money, especially if it turns out to not be a mobo fault!!


Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand
model
wattage

it may be bad ram on the card
you may also be underpowered or a combination of both

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

code 43

widows has shut down this device because it has found problems with it


----------



## Skarik (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got an Aspire Chameleon 550w PSU.

Ok, the boot problem I solved, on looking again there was a USB stick stuck in the back! Lol...

Anyway, I've done the driver reinstall in the way you've suggested. Current situation. The PC will start correctly without the dots on the BIOS startup and the Windows loading screen. However, when Vista has started, it's as if the screen resolution was too high as my monitor then claims to be 'out of frequency'. On restarting, the problem is back...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the monitor to 60mhz


----------

